# My first Fluke and set of Kleins



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

It was like Xmas!:thumbup: Not a bad starter set...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bama said:


> It was like Xmas!:thumbup: Not a bad starter set...


 
is that a114?


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

115...I was hoping for temperature measurement capabilities but it'll do for now.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bama said:


> 115...I was hoping for temperature measurement capabilities but it'll do for now.


 

Nice set:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Bama said:


> It was like Xmas!:thumbup: Not a bad starter set...


nice set, 
good for a starter.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bama said:


> 115...I was hoping for temperature measurement capabilities but it'll do for now.


 
Is that a T&B crimper?


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh no. All the tools are Klein. This is the set that my teach ordered from our local supply house. I wish I could've picked and chose because I've learned alot from y'all on here. But hey, can't complain. I liked the way we got a beater in the set. From seeing some of the other noob sets that come from schools I got a pretty good deal. Nut drivers are my first supplement. You would think that would've been on the list but ya know...


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice find:thumbsup: As time goes on......consider the 116 and ebay the 115. The 115 was a mistake in my eyes. It's the only one in that line that doesn't have Auto-V and Low-Z, which even the 114 has. The 116 has temp. capability as well for you and microA measurement.

Please don't let me rain on your parade,......you found a great set for sure!!!!:thumbup:

Was just thinking it was the 116 you were looking for, don't know what they were thinking with the 115


Anyway, good for you bro'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice start.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, just read your last post. I was assuming you found the set on ebay. It was your teacher that made the mistake with the 115, actually quite a foolish mistake in my eyes. I don't think he did his homework.


Still though, nice set man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Nemo, I've seen many of your posts (as well as everybody else's) and was wondering, are you an industrial guy? I'll keep an eye out for the 116. But for skool, the 115 should work. I want the whole 9 yards...clamp ammeter with temperature measurement.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bama said:


> Nemo, I've seen many of your posts (as well as everybody else's) and was wondering, are you an industrial guy? I'll keep an eye out for the 116. But for skool, the 115 should work. I want the whole 9 yards...clamp ammeter with temperature measurement.


 
Yes Sir. Jackoff of no trade, Master in stupidity:laughing:


I have the 116 for frontline, the 87V for the top, and two 179's to back up min/max recordings. The 117 is a joke as well. The 116 is the best one in the line in my lame ass opinion

The 902 clamp is the only one with temp. capability combined. See what suits you as you really get into things. You're absolutely right, the 115 will do fine, I was just stating that if anyone chose the 115 over the 116 or 114 in the real world,....they made a mistake. That's all,....you know what they say about opinions


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool. This was a set from the school from my broke-student-account. I think it's a good set as far as an alabama community college goes. I'm all ears though from anyone in the industrial field. I'm all ears from anyone here but industrial is my focus.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bama said:


> Cool. This was a set from the school from my broke-student-account. I think it's a good set as far as an alabama community college goes. I'm all ears though from anyone in the industrial field. I'm all ears from anyone here but industrial is my focus.


 

You're all ears????????????



Okay, do us all a big favor then.........


SMOKE your classes and show them who is thee most dedicated, and who's really going to take this seriously. Don't take anything for granted, ask a million unanswered questions and learn what you're talking about.

Don't be a general electrician........ be the GD best you can be!!!!!!!!!


You just being on here on this forum after class really says something. I hope you have a lust for this trade and not just looking for a decent paycheck, because that makes all the damn difference IN THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

:thumbup: I have a 4.0 my friend. And not to toot ma own horn but I have the best grades in the class. I was supposed to get another set of Klein tools for that accomplishment but got skeee-rewed out of it since the state was paying for a better set. I was just proud of the fame.:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bama said:


> :thumbup: I have a 4.0 my friend. And not to toot ma own horn but I have the best grades in the class. I was supposed to get another set of Klein tools for that accomplishment but got skeee-rewed out of it since the state was paying for a better set. I was just proud of the fame.:thumbsup:


 
4.0??? Who's the man????????? That's awesome, keep it up!!!!! Show the teach a thing or two before you're done and gone!!!:rockon:


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks man. I'm always trying to learn. That's why I stay around here. Total geek but proud of it...:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bama said:


> Thanks man. I'm always trying to learn. That's why I stay around here. Total geek but proud of it...:thumbup:


 
Damn skippy. Geek here too..........you're not alone. Trust me, the more you learn, the FAR more interesting it gets:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like a decent start for starting out. You're going to want to get another pair of pump pliers, a non-contact tester and like you said some nut drivers. I would also get a set of ratcheting end wrenches. If you're going into industrial you need to be as much mechanic as you are electrician.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> Looks like a decent start for starting out. You're going to want to get another pair of pump pliers, a non-contact tester and like you said some nut drivers. I would also get a set of ratcheting end wrenches. If you're going into industrial you need to be as much mechanic as you are electrician.


 
And thousands of dollars if you're going solo........


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> And thousands of dollars if you're going solo........


 Ain't that the truth.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Went to HD to buy a klein level and found out they want *$35 bucks*

What do they think they are selling, .......gold? Its a level with earth magnets, klein is getting carried away with their prices


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

jusme123 said:


> Went to HD to buy a klein level and found out they want *$35 bucks*
> 
> What do they think they are selling, .......gold? Its a level with earth magnets, klein is getting carried away with their prices


I got a small fry today with a side of gravy and breaded cauliflower for seven bucks, it filled up the aching tummy. You get what you pay for....

Everything's going up..............that's thee economy


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

I miss my ratchets from when I was an operator...those are on my list as well. Since it's been 6 years since Georgia-Pacific, what do y'all recommend these days for ratchet wrenches?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bama said:


> Cool. This was a set from the school from my broke-student-account. I think it's a good set as far as an alabama community college goes. I'm all ears though from anyone in the industrial field. I'm all ears from anyone here but industrial is my focus.


If you are focusing on industrial you will need to learn how th bend and install pipe.. get your self a 1/2 and 3/4 benders:thumbsup:

http://www.toolup.com/brands_ideal.aspx?section=-2864-

http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/conduit_bender_guide.pdf


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> If you are focusing on industrial you will need to learn how to bend and install pipe.. get your self a 1/2 and 3/4 benders:thumbsup:


 ...And if you're getting into heavy industrial, everything will be rigid and you'll never see 1/2" EMT, so your benders might as well get a 3/4" and a 1". :jester:

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> ...And if you're getting into heavy industrial, everything will be rigid and you'll never see 1/2" EMT, so your benders might as well get a 3/4" and a 1". :jester:
> 
> -John


Good point:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> If you are focusing on industrial you will need to learn how th bend and install pipe.. get your self a 1/2 and 3/4 benders:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/brands_ideal.aspx?section=-2864-
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/conduit_bender_guide.pdf


 
A strictly service contractor doesn't need all that, most facilities have maintenance guys for that. All we need as subs is a full line of TE, a good knowledge of theory and how to apply it.........

My kickers are still looking brand new.....so does my TE, but I take good care of my chit..........


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

An in-house electrician would have to know all that though, right?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Bama said:


> An in-house electrician would have to know all that though, right?


What do you speak of? You seem to be interested in Industrial,.......there's soooooo much to be soaked in. Yes, that is something you need to read up on.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> A strictly service contractor doesn't need all that, most facilities have maintenance guys for that. All we need as subs is a full line of TE, a good knowledge of theory and how to apply it.........
> 
> My kickers are still looking brand new.....so does my TE, but I take good care of my chit..........


Not necessarily, I do a lot of pipe work at the plants I work for. Most of these are smaller plants and its cheaper for them to call us in to do a project or TS than it is to keep guys like that on the payroll.


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> If you are focusing on industrial you will need to learn how th bend and install pipe.. get your self a 1/2 and 3/4 benders:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/brands_ideal.aspx?section=-2864-
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/conduit_bender_guide.pdf


This was what I was refering to... Sorry, I forget the quote button sometimes.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bama said:


> This was what I was referring to... Sorry, I forget the quote button sometimes.


 I would strongly suggest learning to bend pipe. The odds of you finding a good industrial gig where they don't expect you to run pipe are probably pretty slim and either way it's one more valuable skill to help you get your foot in the door.

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> Not necessarily, I do a lot of pipe work at the plants I work for. Most of these are smaller plants and its cheaper for them to call us in to do a project or TS than it is to keep guys like that on the payroll.


 
Oh please, don't take me wrong. If you have to run a panel down and around a sweep of 1/2" run and down the side of an I-beam into a 4" offset and make something look good,...I'd expect that you can do it. That's his job.

Almost anyone can run pipe and not know squat about theory. I'm not about making chit look pretty, I'm about getting things up and running, hopefully more efficiently than before..........


I'm not a construction guy,.......just more of a "Aim to please" guy when something is down. I hide behind TE, not construction issues.



Just a geek, that's all............


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm studying more theory than anything and want to be able to troubleshoot or bring up a new line in an efficient manner. However, if I can make it look nice in the process thats a plus.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> If you are focusing on industrial you will need to learn how th bend and install pipe.. get your self a 1/2 and 3/4 benders:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/brands_ideal.aspx?section=-2864-
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/conduit_bender_guide.pdf


And if it's industrial a 1" is gonna be needed.

The shop he works for should supply all benders.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Oh please, don't take me wrong. If you have to run a panel down and around a sweep of 1/2" run and down the side of an I-beam into a 4" offset and make something look good,...I'd expect that you can do it. That's his job.
> 
> Almost anyone can run pipe and not know squat about theory. I'm not about making chit look pretty, I'm about getting things up and running, hopefully more efficiently than before..........
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm saying. All of the bigger plants I've worked in have got guys that can run pipe, T/S, whatever. Some of them are damn good too.

These smaller plants usually have one, maybe two guys around to keep things running. Most of these guys can change a fuse or swap parts but that is the extent of it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah the 115 is lame IMO. Good meter though, I've been using one on on off for the past couple of days. My biggest issue with it besides what Geek boy (aka nemo) listed is the continuity is slow as hell. 


Ugh, wrenches and ratchets. I must drag around 50 pounds worth daily, combos, ratcheting combos, boxes, flares, 1/4 through 1/2 inch drive stuff. Husky, Craftsman, SK, Klein, gearwrench, snap on, all good in my opinion, my collection is made up of an assortment of those brands and I'm yet to break any of it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah the 115 is lame IMO. Good meter though, I've been using one on on off for the past couple of days. My biggest issue with it besides what Geek boy (aka nemo) listed is the continuity is slow as hell.
> 
> 
> Ugh, wrenches and ratchets. I must drag around 50 pounds worth daily, combos, ratcheting combos, boxes, flares, 1/4 through 1/2 inch drive stuff. Husky, Craftsman, SK, Klein, gearwrench, snap on, all good in my opinion, my collection is made up of an assortment of those brands and I'm yet to break any of it.





> I'm yet to break any of it


.

You just need to put a little more anger into it. In stead of "YELLING"
At your helpers:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> .You just need to put a little more anger into it. In stead of "YELLING"
> At your helpers


Maybe I should throw the wrenches at the helpers while yelling, maybe we could get some breakage then :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Maybe I should throw the wrenches at the helpers while yelling, maybe we could get some breakage then :laughing:


That works :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If your focus is industrial, if you learn PLC's, drives, HMI's, OPC, SCADA, and process instrumentation you can write your own meal ticket. You'll make money hand over fist and possibly never have to touch a stick of pipe.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Maybe I should throw the wrenches at the helpers while yelling, maybe we could get some breakage then :laughing:


 If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball.:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bama said:


> It was like Xmas!:thumbup: Not a bad starter set...


Nice starter set. 
Get some of the slip on grips for your pliers. About $8 per pair. 
But when you go to heat them to slide them on, leave the original rubber on and give them a very lite coat of Dawn dish soap. They will then slide on real easy and the soap kind of acts like glue when it dries. 
Just remember to heat the new grips a little at a time in boiling water and go slow and even as you pull them on, reheating the handles as needed.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

Bama said:


> It was like Xmas!:thumbup: Not a bad starter set...


I hate the Klein slip joints. I have small hands and their handles are way too big for me to comfortably grip.

I prefer the Channellocks. Still American made, but much smaller handles. Really, Channellock makes some pretty good tools in general.

That said, the rest of that set is good. There are a lot of haters on here, but I think Klein still makes good tools for the most part.

Also tape up that level, kiddo. Just a little electrical tape around the metal edges is all it takes. Otherwise the white hat is going to yell at you for marking up the walls.




MDShunk said:


> If your focus is industrial, if you learn PLC's, drives, HMI's, OPC, SCADA, and process instrumentation you can write your own meal ticket. You'll make money hand over fist and possibly never have to touch a stick of pipe.


I have a friend who does PLCs, and he not only works from home a lot of the time, he also makes more than me. Guess I should have studied harder in school.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

littlehulkster said:


> I hate the Klein slip joints. I have small hands and their handles are way too big for me to comfortably grip.
> 
> I prefer the Channellocks. Still American made, but much smaller handles. Really, Channellock makes some pretty good tools in general.
> 
> ...


 How do you tape up a level, and still maintain a true, flat bed???:blink:


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> How do you tape up a level, and still maintain a true, flat bed???:blink:


I would sooner be off by a 16th than face the wrath of my first super for marking up the walls. He was a former inspector, so he LOVED hammering the new guys.

That guy was so anal I still have nightmares. I suspect most new guys are in the same situation.


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

*wtf*

wtf are you going to do with just one pair of channel locks?


----------

